# Chuck Dunning - Contemplative Masonry



## Squire Bentley (Jan 6, 2018)

Our latest show at Phoenixmasonry Live is a great one. Masonic author Chuck Dunning discusses his latest book, "Contemplative Masonry." Freemasons are Thinkers, Philosophical People, and Spiritual Beings. Chuck Dunning's presentation will bring out that fact and show how to make a good man better.






Bro. Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 6, 2018)

C. R. Dunning, Jr. Author of Contemplative Masonry - 2018 discusses his book Contemplative Masonry, Basic Applications of Mindfulness, Meditation, and Imagery for the craft.
The book is for those seeking to utilize Masonic symbolism and teachings in a way that is practical, accessible, inspiring, and profoundly transformative. Contemplative Masonry is a much-needed resource for Masons seeking to undertake the challenging and rewarding work of deep self-knowledge and self-improvement. Brother Dunning provides Freemasons with a unique system of practices derived directly from the Degrees of Craft Masonry, without reliance upon other religious, spiritual, or esoteric traditions. He also shares the valuable wisdom and insights that come from decades of personal experience with contemplative practices.
Book is published by Stone Guild Publishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



www.stoneguildpublishing.com and available at Amazon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.amazon.com.
Anyone interested in contacting the author about speaking engagements or contemplative workshops may do so at: chuck@thelaudablepursuit.com.


----------

